# Akku-Leistung und Echo



## Fränki (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

 kann ich für mein altes Echo "Eagle 480 DF" (portable) bedenkenlos einen 12V-Akku mit *12 Ah* nutzen ohne es mit 3-Ampere-Sicherung abzusichern? 9-Ah-Akku habe ich bereits ohne Absicherung ohne Probleme genutzt. Die 7 Ah-Akkus entladen sich bei ganztägigem Gebrauch doch ziemlich stark. Da die neuen Akkus nicht so stark entladen sein sollen, bevor sie wieder aufgeladen werden, würde ich mir doch ein 12 Ah-Akku zulegen wollen. Habe von Elektrik wenig Ahnung.

 Ich freue mich auf Antwort. Vielen Dank und "Gut Fisch für 2016".

 Frank


----------



## zokker (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Akku-Leistung und Echo*

Hallo Frank,

ja, du kannst dein Echo auch ohne Sicherung anschließen. Ein Verbraucher (Echo) nimmt nur soviel Strom (AH) auf wie es sein Innenwiderstand zulässt. Die Sicherung ist nur zur Stromflussbegrenzung im Fehlerfall da.

Gruß ...


----------



## Fränki (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Akku-Leistung und Echo*



zokker schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> ja, du kannst dein Echo auch ohne Sicherung anschließen. Ein Verbraucher (Echo) nimmt nur soviel Strom (AH) auf wie es sein Innenwiderstand zulässt. Die Sicherung ist nur zur Stromflussbegrenzung im Fehlerfall da.
> 
> Gruß ...


 
 Hallo Zokker,

 ich danke dir. Es wäre dann aber wohl trotzdem ratsam (für den Fehlerfall) die Sicherung anzuschließen, egal welchen Akku ich nutze.

 Gruß Frank


----------



## zokker (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Akku-Leistung und Echo*

Wenn du es möchtes und dich damit sicherer fühlst dann mach es.


----------

